# Need help determining value for trade



## IT-Gunner (7 mo ago)

Hi all! This is a custom build I did, Remington R1 internals, sights, slide, grips and mainspring, WC hammer and beavertail. I'm working on a trade with my brother for a Mosin M38 and I'm trying to determine how much this package I put together might be worth...he's got about $625 in the M38, so I think this is more than a fair trade, but looking for some confirmation. I know the cost of the parts I put in it, but that doesn't always equate to value, lol. Thanks!


----------

